# Vore Tournament (FPS furry vore game)



## Mircea (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't found any topic about VT here, so I guess I'll make a new one.

Vore Tournament is a First Person Shooter game based on a Quake engine derivative (Darkplaces) and forked from the Nexuiz / Xonotic projects. It is both a furry game as well as a vore game. You have only one weapon (a hook gun, used to catch and pull other players toward you, or swing around the map), and your objective is to swallow and digest enemy players. The overall game is more complex than that, but these are the basics of what it is and how it works. The project is entirely free and Open Source too, which means anyone can freely modify and redistribute it under the terms of GPL.

Today I released the latest version of VT (0.5.0 beta), which includes many new features and bug fixes compared to the previous version posted last autumn. I put the release notes on several forums and places. See this forum & post or my FA journal about the new version, which also contain screenshots and a video of VT, as well as more exact info on what it is.

Even if you aren't into vore, I recommend giving it a try. It's a fully playable and complex first person shooter, as well as a furry game (declared as such too). It's also of high quality, and has all modern features (including graphics) that any FPS of our days does. If you wish to help the project grow and become more popular, please spread the word about it too! That would help a lot, and encourage me to work on future updates as hard.

Feel free to download it from its Sourceforge page and let me know what you think! Feedbacks and reports on bugs and other concerns are also very appreciated  Have fun!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2011)

This looks terrible.

But, in the spirit of fairness, I shall download and try it before tearing you a new one.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This looks terrible.
> 
> But, in the spirit of fairness, I shall download and try it before tearing you a new one.


 
I'm with you, this looks terrible.

A game based on furry vore? That's probably the stupidest concept I can think of.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm with you, this looks terrible.
> 
> A game based on furry vore? That's probably the stupidest concept I can think of.


 
OP didn't bother to include his Youtube video of gameplay. Sure, the grapple mechanic seems pretty cool for getting around the place, but everything else seems to be a complete clusterfuck. For starters, making the player models expand depending on how many enemies they ate looks horrifying, I can't tell if the music has been added or is the actual soundtrack, because it is terrible.

Again, I will play it before properly tearing in to it, but at the moment, it just seems like someones fetish being made in to a game and spread around a bit more because someone has the impression that everybody needs to know what their kinks are.


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2011)

I prefer my tournaments to be more of the Unreal variety, and less of the "disgusting furry fetish #4235" variety.

Besides, Legacy of Kain already lets you eat people.  Their souls, at least.  That's a subfetish of vore, right?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> OP didn't bother to include his Youtube video of gameplay. Sure, the grapple mechanic seems pretty cool for getting around the place, but everything else seems to be a complete clusterfuck. For starters, making the player models expand depending on how many enemies they ate looks horrifying, I can't tell if the music has been added or is the actual soundtrack, because it is terrible.
> 
> Again, I will play it before properly tearing in to it, but at the moment, it just seems like someones fetish being made in to a game and spread around a bit more because someone has the impression that everybody needs to know what their kinks are.


 
Yea, I saw that video, though I had it muted (SVU takes precedence).

I was just going to shit all over it, but then I saw that you were actually going to try it, so... I figured I'd at least let someone who educated themselves rip it apart.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 17, 2011)

I dunno, should this very fetish game be considered too adult for the forums?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2011)

KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

How am I not surprised that someone made a vore fetish game?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I not surprised that someone made a vore fetish game?


 
I'm actually pretty sure this is the second or third that's been made. Not including all the shitty little flash games you can find on FA.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm actually pretty sure this is the second or third that's been made. Not including all the shitty little flash games you can find on FA.


 But this is like, a multiplayer FPS. It's supposed to be competitive.

Yet you run around as furries and eat each other for sexual pleasure.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But this is like, a multiplayer FPS. It's supposed to be competitive.
> 
> Yet you run around as furries and eat each other for sexual pleasure.


 I've seen other multiplayer vore games too. Not FPS, but still.

...god why do i know about this


----------



## Xenke (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But this is like, a multiplayer FPS. It's supposed to be competitive.
> 
> Yet you run around as furries and eat each other for sexual pleasure.


 
I am actually mildly ok with this if it ever develops to a point that it becomes some sort of definition of "decent" and they never allow character customization.

"I WANT MINE TO HAVE A HUGE DICK AND BOOBS"


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've seen other multiplayer vore games too. Not FPS, but still.
> 
> ...god why do i know about this


 ...where did you find them?


Xenke said:


> I am actually mildly ok with this if it ever develops to a point that it becomes some sort of definition of "decent" and they never allow character customization.
> 
> "I WANT MINE TO HAVE A HUGE DICK AND BOOBS"


 See, it could've been a goofy, stupid cartoony game. But you know, furries, so you just know it's done for the fetish aspect.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But this is like, a multiplayer FPS. It's supposed to be competitive.
> 
> Yet you run around as furries and eat each other for sexual pleasure.


 
It's a goddamn orgy, basically.  You know what would be funny (in a really horrifying "oh god we have to kill this thing but first let's put it on youtube and make an ED article for the lulz way)? Player models are nude, running around with hard-ons, and they jizz every time they consume another player.  If you're gonna be this gross you might as well go for the jugular.



Heckler & Koch said:


> See, it could've been a goofy,  stupid cartoony game. But you know, furries, so you just know it's done  for the fetish aspect.


 
It could have been a funny 3-D pacman.  Before the furries got a hold of the idea, anyway.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

The Fuck?

I think I might play it, if it is for Mac OS X.

EDIT: Holy hell, for Quake Engine standards, that looks good.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See, it could've been a goofy, stupid cartoony game. But you know, furries, so you just know it's done for the fetish aspect.


 
Cartoony would have been nice.

But they went with a SL-ish player model, and therefore it is gross.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> It could have been a funny 3-D pacman.  Before the furries got a hold of the idea, anyway.


 Exactly my point. It's pretty much a "DAMN YOU FURRIES!" thing.


Xenke said:


> Cartoony would have been nice.
> 
> But they went with a SL-ish player model, and therefore it is gross.


Furries need to realize that if you're making a game like this the SL style avatars don't work. Save that for the more serious games. :|


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2011)

And on this day, A god cried...


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ...where did you find them?
> 
> See, it could've been a goofy, stupid cartoony game. But you know, furries, so you just know it's done for the fetish aspect.


 
man I don't even fucking know

I try to block it out


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, This is worser than that Sonic guy looking for someone to RP/fuck with him of WoW.

Or that another Sonic faggot recuiting people to join his/her creepy Sonic yiff worship fan site.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

what the hell is this...really, WHAT IN (Insert Deity here) NAME IS GOING ON WITH THIS


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a 1 GB Quake Mod.

Half-Life: Uplink is 148 MB.

EDIT: I'm going to configure it to see if I can get it to run on Mac OS X's Quake port.
EDIT2: This is a Quake mod, I can't find the goshdarn ID1 folder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2011)

W T FUCK?!
I haven't a fucking clue what the goddamn shit this is!
Just why Mircea? Just WHY?!


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't believe this is appropriate subject matter for our forums. I speculate that SoFurry would be a bit more lenient in this regard, so perhaps try there.


----------

